# Check out the Facebook archery group- classifieds, pro tips, dealers etc



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Www.facebook.com/groups/OntarioArchery

Lots of proshops, archery classifieds, tons of chat topics and almost 600 members. Hope to see you there


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

member numbers topping around 800


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Over 1000 members now folks, head on over


----------

